# pro bullies



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

My girl friend would like to use a bully as a therapy dog. She was wondering if u guys could post some pics of some nice looking proportionate bullies to show as example for her colleagues. Thanks, DJ


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tribulliez91 said:


> My girl friend would like to use a bully as a therapy dog. She was wondering if u guys could post some pics of some nice looking proportionate bullies to show as example for her colleagues. Thanks, DJ





















Here are a few, I have a couple of more dogs i'm uploading pictures of right now. I keep my dogs light on purpose because i just don't like fat dogs.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

U could look at my album. The blue boy is half bully half apbt. I think hes proprotionate. Hes alil big boned.....and wrinkly but not realllyyyy fat.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Same Dog here, i've since put about five pounds on this one:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I really love they style of your bullies IBC. Beautiful!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

my Penny is not a bully at all but is a certified therapy dog, I wil find a pic when I get home and post it. IBC you know how I LOVE your dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> I really love they style of your bullies IBC. Beautiful!


Thank you MissAbpt, that means a lot to me coming from you


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thank you MissAbpt, that means a lot to me coming from you


I'm not big on bullies either, but I love your dogs. Very well balanced.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Check out the EB at the bottom of the stairs. Indio looks so much diffrent from your sig than the picture.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


>


What color do you call this? I have a friend who has a dog with almost that exact same coloring (no white on his chest), and I've always wondered what it's called...


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks indigo and apbtmom can u tell me a little more about the ways to certify ur dog. And can u tell me can it become a profession? Thanks alot  , Di


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tribulliez91 said:


> Thanks indigo and apbtmom can u tell me a little more about the ways to certify ur dog. And can u tell me can it become a profession? Thanks alot  , Di


It's not necessarily a profession, it's volunteer work. Patch O Pits, and Performance kennels all have therapy dogs as well. I know Aireal is going for her TDI by the beginning of next year, but before that she says she has to get her dog CGC'd.



kodiakgirl said:


> What color do you call this? I have a friend who has a dog with almost that exact same coloring (no white on his chest), and I've always wondered what it's called...


This dog is a blue fawn. I've been told that her markings are called "smut" but IDK, i just call her a blue fawn hahaha



MISSAPBT said:


> Check out the EB at the bottom of the stairs. Indio looks so much diffrent from your sig than the picture.


I know, the sign picture was more than a year ago and she was more... uh,... round haha. In my sig she's about 55 pounds where in this picture she's more like 45-50.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

tribullies, no problem, I got Penny Temp Tested thru the ATTS, and then her CGC, for these you can go to ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - Home for the ATTS and the AKC website can give you the info on the CGC. And I had to find a Therapy Dogs Inc. evaluator near me and the closest was in San Antonio which is only about an hour and 15 minutes from here, we had to do an initial evalutaionand then 3 supervised therapy visits, Penny passed with flyin colors, I beleive the link to that is Pet Therapy Dogs | Dog Accessories at Therapydogsinc.com.

ANd I am with Shana I don't think it is a profession, we do it as volunteers cause Penny makes ppl happy, maybe Lisa and POP can be of better service.  Good Luck

Shana you KNOW how I love your dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

My boy


----------

